# Our cat 'B'



## Deano85 (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi guys, first post in here, and sorry, it may be a long one. Im basicly looking to vent, write stuff down, and hopefully get some answers.

Beauty (B): Sept 2008 - 24/9/21

Ok, to most people, cats are just cats, but if you have ever had 1, you know they become part of the familly,all pets do.. But Its what she stood for too, we got them (her and her sister) about a month or so after we bought our fitst house, so she has always been here with us. My daughter, Lily has never known life without her (cats were 7 when she was born) and she was distraught but handled it like a trooper. Our other cat (from the same litter) hesitated to eat the first night as her bowl was the wrong side of the cat mat.
B had the loudest purr, and would give the loudest meow if you stopped making a fuss, and she wasnt ready
She would always fall asleep if you rubbed her ears with your thumb. 
Weirdly she would love a whistle and would join in by meowing loudly (yes really)
Oh, and she used to carry babies dummys about when a kitten as my wife would have them in her pockets from work.
Always pleased to see me at breakfast time.
She was purring till the very end, although im not sure if it was a nervous purr
My daughter chose her a nice spot in the garden now, and has her coller safe in a box.

Will be sadly missed 'for a cat'
Lucky simeone told us where shevwas as the thought of her laying alone would have been horrific.
But now i just have questions. 
I dint know if any vets on here, but i dont really know what happened to her. I dont want to go back to our vets as i wasnt keen onnthe way they handled it. 
When i got up that morning, she ran down the path for breakfast, when i left for work she was sleeping on the mat. When my wife left for work and school run she decided to go out... Last we saw of her healthy. 
Got a message from a neighbour about 4pm saying she was in another neighbours garden and looked like she couldnt get up... And had flys all over her. 
Took her to vets Asap, very pale. Very faint heartbeat. 
At this point she started 'padling' as the vet called it. Trying to run but laying on her side. At this point everything is a little hazy. I heard seizures mentioned which ive googled and realised theres hundreds of causes. I refuse to believe she just walked out of my door, over some gardens, then dropped. She had lost a bit of weight lately which isnt unusual for her in summer, full of energy (still bringing squirrels home lastbweek) 
Is this unusual? Could something else of happened? Car? Poison? 
I wish the vets had given her a proper look over first. 

Sorry for the venting. 
Dean 



Bye B, our pink nosed puss


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2021)

So sorry about the loss of your girl. She sounds like she was a wonderful cat.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sad news … it does sound like she might have had a seizure.

Try not to drive yourself nuts wondering about what happened.

So sorry for your loss


----------



## teddylion (Oct 16, 2019)

No advice but just wanted to say sorry for your loss, sounds like she brought you a lot of joy while she was here x


----------

